# geos have ich i think



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what do i do ?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

raise temp to 86-87F and pm charles for some medication


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

johnny..

salt works & its cheaper im sure.

raise the temp & salt worked for me

to get better results faster, maybe a water change, then when adding the water back 

just make the water a little warmer & add salt ..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

with fish in there ?
WHAT KIND OF SALT?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

you should post pics with ur new camera so we can see what ur talkin about


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Pain to take pics some have it all over it was like over night and boom there it was


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ich is supposed to die if you can get the temp over 89.5F stops reproducing over 86 and cant infect new hosts over 85, i hear kosher salts from the grocery store is the cheapest replacement for aquarium salt

http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_ich2.php


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> with fish in there ?
> WHAT KIND OF SALT?


Aquarium salt. Any LFS likely carries it. See this article for recommendations on quantities and temp. Understanding and Treating Ich or White Spot

Some fish are sensitive to salt, but most can handle a small amount. I see you have Geophagus in your tank. I don't know anything about them, but a quick Google search on "Geophagus salt" seems to indicate that people do use salt for them so I'd think they'll be ok. You should probably do you own research to double check though.

Good luck.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna try quick cure . i hear it is good


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

should i do a water change right now . i have to wait as i cant leave my house i have a 2 year old daughter . need to find quick cure


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i use instant ocean salt..

works great!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ben give me a call i pm you my number


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I second Quick Cure. It worked the best for me. However, many people just raise the temp and use salt. And you don't need special salt from the LFS. Just buy pickling salt from the grocery store. As long as it has no iodine added then it's fine. You should always have some salt on hand to treat the tanks. It works well with small wounds to prevent bacterial infections.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how pickling salt for a 180 gallon


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Treating with quick cure hope all goes well


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Johnny 
I stopped by and you wern't there....I left a bottle of qiuck cure by your ashtray out side ....only use 1 drop per 2 gallons if you have your puffer in there ....maybe even one drop per 3 ( 60 drops for your tank) for 2 days ....raise the temp as suggested ....do not do a water change incase of a mini cycle that would stress the fish even more.
Good luck!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Hey Johnny
> I stopped by and you wern't there....I left a bottle of qiuck cure by your ashtray out side ....only use 1 drop per 2 gallons if you have your puffer in there ....maybe even one drop per 3 ( 60 drops for your tank) for 2 days ....raise the temp as suggested ....do not do a water change incase of a mini cycle that would stress the fish even more.
> Good luck!


Thanks bill


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Quick cure have people had alot of good with this our NO???


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how long does it take before all the ich falls off the fish


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i agree with ben i used heat and salt..salt kill the free swiming ich before it can attach itself again..im not sure but i think some fish are sensitive to meds.. salt and heat are a more natural way of killing ich.. i hope the quick cure works for you..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear that salt can take a few weeks to work


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Interesting..i guess everyone has different experiences, when using different methods or treating ich..what may work for one may not neccissarly work for the other..all in all it worked for me in just a few days..Never tried the quick cure maybe its something to think about in the future if all goes well.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ya ive should of maybe done salt . but everything seems to be ok so far as im doing half the dose . hopefully in a day our two i start to see no ich on the fish


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ya i hope it works.. you haven't lost any fish though? right? are they showing any signs of stress not eatting dwelling at the bottom alot?.. mine did that for a while then i lost 2 fish in the process.. but the rest pulled through.. it typically affects the weaker fish first..so lets hope the ich isn't in its advanced stage..thats when its at its worst..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

every thing good so far


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

little worried that half the dose of quick cure might not be enough


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Raise temp, Quick Cure half dose, add salt, wait it out.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That is what I have been telling him. This is only the starting of day 3. Sometimes it takes a full 2 weeks treatment just to be sure to get rid of all the ich.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

when using any medication, make sure you remove the carbon from your filter. When my geos had it, i raised temp to 86, added sea salt, removed carbon. No fatalities. Dont be suprised if it dosn't go away at first. The medication can not kill the ich on the host. The ich will die when they detach to reproduce. It takes about a week


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> when using any medication, make sure you remove the carbon from your filter. When my geos had it, i raised temp to 86, added sea salt, removed carbon. No fatalities. Dont be suprised if it dosn't go away at first. The medication can not kill the ich on the host. The ich will die when they detach to reproduce. It takes about a week


Also best to continue medicating a couple of days after the parasite has dropped, many hobbyists stop medicating once it is off the fish, then a week later massive outbreak returns.....


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

*goes have ich i think*

Just asking what would be the safe amount of salt per gal of water?

Thx


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so this is what ive been doing so far . i am on the 3rd day right now and just using quick cure . i have to wait till the 15th to buy a heater it is my payday as mine broke. and im using a hydroponic heater that keeps my temp at 80. alot of things kinda back fired in my face the last weeks our so . so that what im doing 

1ST day 90 drops
2nd day 45 drops
3rd day 45 drops
4th day nothing
5th day 45 drops 
6th day 45 drops 
7th day water change

if this dont work maybe ill do the salt thing


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I also suggest you leave the lights out as well as dosing.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> I also suggest you leave the lights out as well as dosing.


just have my moon light on as it is very dim other wise lights are off


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Quick cure is working


----------

